# I have seen Zeitgiest movie tribe.



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

If you have watched this movie, What did you think of it?

At first i couldnt believe it. Then i was angry. Now I just want to get everyone to watch it. I always figured things werent as they seemed but i didnt think it went this far. I fell into the rabbit hole and cant come back.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Please post in the media forum.


----------

